# Finished My Beam Engine



## TuxMan (Mar 27, 2011)

I am calling my beam engine finished.

The build log for this engine is located here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10691.0

I picked Gerry's Beam Engine because it would require working at a smaller scale than my first engine. Overall I am pleased with the results of my efforts.

First a few photos of the completed engine.

















And a short video of the engine in operation

[youtube=425,350]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELS4lJpt7co[/youtube]

Some of the things that I learned / re-learned on this project.

-- Double check before cutting anything
-- Loss of concentration = scrapped parts
-- Holding small parts is 80% of making small parts
-- Remove small parts from the parent stock late in the machining
-- Ultra thin parallels are VERY useful for milling small parts.
-- You can never have too many tools

Thanks for watching

Eric


----------



## TuxMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of video in the first post. Lets see if this works.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELS4lJpt7co[/ame]

Eric


----------



## dgjessing (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great! So much _stuff_ going on there


----------



## robwilk (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice :bow: A lot better than my second engine. ;D

Rob........


----------



## 4156df (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric,
A very nicely executed engine. Congratulations!
Dennis

P.S. I like the "Lessons Learned" ending.


----------



## imagineering (Mar 27, 2011)

Inspires me to get back down into the Workshop and do more work on mine.

1 Karma point coming your way.

Murray.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric,

Very nice beam engine. :bow:

There's one somewhere in my future :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## agmachado (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Eric,

Very cool your job... the look is great !

:bow:

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## TuxMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their comments and support. It makes the effort of posting worth while.

Now on to the next project!

Eric


----------



## acfoundry (Oct 18, 2011)

It's really very nice

Lee


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations Eric!!!

An awesome beam engine!!
And a good runner too!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## don-tucker (Oct 18, 2011)

That's very nice Eric.Well done
Don


----------



## kvom (Oct 18, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi
Nicely done,
I fully agree with you for holding small parts, can be very difficult sometimes. Finding small lost parts in swarfs too!

Zephyrin


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Eric,

People used to scoff at me when I showed them this little 1" (25mm) gem of a vice when they visited my shop, but once I explained to them how handy they were for holding small items for machining in my big vice, they rushed out to buy one for themselves.






BTW, if your very nicely made beam engine won't run any slower, even at low pressure, clamp the exhaust and forget about trying to get the input pressure any lower.
You will find that people who use pneumatic equipment or circuitry always restrict the exhaust , not the input pressure, for precision speed control.


John


----------



## danstir (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice engine. Congratualtions.


----------



## metalmad (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats tuxman
great job :bow:
Pete


----------



## peatoluser (Oct 19, 2011)

What a superbly made engine. Those frames really set it off.
I thoughly enjoyed reading the build log.


----------

